# wine installation fail



## Slesarev (Mar 3, 2009)

I was upgrading wine, when on make it happened:


```
===>  Patching for wine-1.1.4,1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for wine-1.1.4,1
1 out of 1 hunks failed--saving rejects to dlls/ntdll/virtual.c.rej
=> Patch patch-dlls-ntdll-virtual.c failed to apply cleanly.
*** Error code 1
```

How should I fix it?


----------



## ale (Mar 3, 2009)

wine is not at 1.1.16, is your ports tree update?
Wait, you may have to do a lot of work: is your xorg updated to 7.4?


----------



## Slesarev (Mar 3, 2009)

No, my Xorg is 7.3
I am afraid that it could not be upgraded properly, as many ports now. And how is it connected with wine?


----------



## ale (Mar 3, 2009)

If you update your ports tree to just install wine, you may need to upgrade other ports when you'll decide to install other ports which depend on installed but old ports. 
Sorry if it's too convoluted, but being late here, I can't rephrase the concept better in English.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 4, 2009)

What ale means is that, if you upgrade your ports tree, just to get a newer version of wine, you will also need to upgrade a lot of other ports.
One of those being Xorg 7.4, which has caused and is still causing a lot of problems, because Xorg did a lousy (nonexisting?) job at maintaining backwards compatibility.


----------



## ale (Mar 4, 2009)

Mel_Flynn said:
			
		

> if you upgrade your ports tree, just to get a newer version of wine, you will also need to upgrade a lot of other ports


I would add that, unless you want to stick forever with the same ones, sooner or later you will have to face this.


----------

